# Garlic Dressing of Doom



## taxlady (Oct 25, 2010)

Kayelle, here's that salad dressing recipe you asked for:


2 Tblsps tarragon vinegar or add 1 tsp dry tarragon to 2 Tblsps of good vinegar and let it soak for at least 5 minutes
1/3 to 1/2 *bulb* of garlic (that's bulb, not clove)
2 finely chopped scallions (green onions) or 1/4 cup minced chives
1/4 cup chopped parsley
juice of 1/2 lemon (about 1 Tblsp)
3 minced anchovy fillets or 7-8 inches of anchovy paste
1/2 tsp salt
freshly ground black pepper to taste
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup yoghurt
1/2 cup sour cream


If you need to make the tarragon vinegar, do that first. The tarragon can be soaking while you work on the rest.
Chop the onions and garlic and place in the food processor.
Add in the parsley. You want mainly leaves and not stems, but this isn't critical.
Run the food processor until the contents are finely minced.
Now add the tarrgon vinegar, lemon juice, salt and pepper, and the anchovies and mix it well.
Finally add the mayonnaise, yoghurt, and sour cream, and mix well again. Depending on the size of your food processor, this last step might be easier done by hand in a bowl.
Let stand for a few hours in the fridge before serving for best results.

On day two you may need to thin it. I use some olive oil and some cider vinegar. Taste it to make sure it's right.

Yes, this is a very garlicky dressing. You did see the name, didn't you?


----------



## blissful (Oct 26, 2010)

This sounds really good! 
DOOM to witches and vampires. I'm always up for a good garlic recipe.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks so much Taxlady!!  I have it all printed out, and can't wait to try it.  It sounds *delish !!

*


----------



## Nadia_ (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow, this sounds delicious!  Thans for sharing!!


----------

